# Snow forecast 2022



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

snowfall outlook for the upcoming season. Regions we favor snowy conditions include the Pacific Northwest and northern Rockies, along with the Great Lakes, northern Ohio Valley, and much of the Northeast (especially the interior). Regions that we think will lack snow (compared to average) include the Southwest / Four Corners, along with parts of the Southeast and Upper Midwest. Of course, more or less blocking can shift the snowy corridors farther north or south respectively. Given the temperature gradient from the Ohio Valley into the northern Mid-Atlantic and Northeast, an elevated potential for some mixed or icy events is expected this winter.






























Since we focused on winters that saw a La Niña, such as is expected this winter, there's certainly an underlying La Niña "flavor" to the analog pattern for this winter. The analogs have the cold air focused a bit farther south and east than the "typical" La Niña pattern, and show what can help this winter break in a colder (or warmer) direction. The areas to focus on are over Alaska and Greenland. Many analogs have "*blocking*" in these areas: ridging in the jet stream that causes it to slow down and "buckle", causing colder air to plunge south and increasing snow potential in the central and eastern U.S. However, a few analogs have a lack of blocking in these areas (such as 2011-2012), which would largely keep cold air bottled up over the northern Rockies and Canada this winter, limiting snow potential in the central and eastern U.S.

With everything discussed above factored in, here is our snowfall outlook for the upcoming season. Regions we favor snowy conditions include the Pacific Northwest and northern Rockies, along with the Great Lakes, northern Ohio Valley, and much of the Northeast (especially the interior). Regions that we think will lack snow (compared to average) include the Southwest / Four Corners, along with parts of the Southeast and Upper Midwest. Of course, more or less blocking can shift the snowy corridors farther north or south respectively. Given the temperature gradient from the Ohio Valley into the northern Mid-Atlantic and Northeast, an elevated potential for some mixed or icy events is expected this winter.


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

Idk, living on ma/nh border next 15 days all see is rain. Have a brand new plow I've been dragging feet to install as have feeling this years a wash here


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Embalmer said:


> Idk, living on ma/nh border next 15 days all see is rain. Have a brand new plow I've been dragging feet to install as have feeling this years a wash here


Winter is dead?


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

I agree… been way above average here, setting records.. however, there is a chance for a storm on New Year’s Day… we‘ll see…


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't have the attention span to read the whole thing, but I'm the bottom map is a pretty good assumption of what we'll see...snowy at times.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EWSplow said:


> I don't have the attention span to read the whole thing, but I'm the bottom map is a pretty good assumption of what we'll see...snowy at times.


Thanks for that expert opinion.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Thanks for that expert opinion.


Since I have spare time cause I'm not plowing snow, I do what I can to help out the rest of you.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

See? Now that is the kind of weather map that I can get behind. 

"Near Average"
"Snowy at times"

"Wetter", "Drier"

Who cares about "CONUSES", "Jet Streams", "Pressure Systems", Pfft!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Last weeks snow helped quite a bit with snopack. Still havn't had mulch more than a skiff in lower elevations 
Data from 12/17








Current data








Data from 12/17








Current data


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Cold then more snow, who knew?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hydromaster said:


> Cold then more snow, who knew?


But will there be cold and snow all 28 days of January?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Naw, That’s crazy talk, everybody knows it snows on the 31st.

Usually I just follow along the national weather service, some free weather app then some another free weather app or two ,
they seem to be fairly accurate.


----------



## kg26 (Feb 5, 2013)

I can pretty much make sure it never snows again in the great lakes region. Buying a new boss it would happen this way.


----------



## Rook (Nov 29, 2019)

Seems like all the snow ended up in the Pacific Northwest


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

It did?


----------



## Rook (Nov 29, 2019)

Maybe not


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> It did?
> View attachment 229305


How old is that deflector?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> It did?
> View attachment 229305


Es


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Western1 said:


> How old is that deflector?


Original when the plow went in service...no idea when that was...mid '00s.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Picked up another skiff 
With 3”-5” forecasted.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Rook said:


> Seems like all the snow ended up in the Pacific Northwest


Still snowing...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Looks like it may have stopped for a little bit.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

UFO races.








It's Starting


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> UFO races.
> View attachment 229651
> 
> It's Starting


Looks like Belldar and the Great Kazzoo are neck and neck leading the pack...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481045570454278154


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481253098366640128


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481253971993968640


----------



## SnowHampshire (Nov 8, 2020)

May the snow Gods bless us... I have to replace my rear diff so I've been doing the snow dance 5 times a day. Don't think it's helping... I should probably change my name to NoSnowHampshire


----------

